# The Embargo & Cuban Cigars by Limbaugh



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Interesting read...

The Embargo & Cuban Cigars

he Embargo & Cuban Cigars
December 8, 2006

BEGIN TRANSCRIPT
RUSH: Scott, Jacksonville, Florida, you're next, sir. Hello.

CALLER: Rush, my favorite man, my favorite band. I've got a question that only a conservative capitalist would understand. Looking at the fact that you have such a good inside look at the political situation as well as the cigar industry --

RUSH: Yes.

CALLER: -- do you think that if Fidel becomes worm food, as I think he will soon, will the embargo be lifted and, if so, what is that going to do to the cigar prices across the board?

RUSH: Well, you know, we talked about this earlier this week and it's well worth repeating. The real point you're asking, you want Cuban cigars. Everybody who smokes cigars wants a Cuban cigar. Has never had one because of all this mythology about them. "They're so close, why can't I have one?" "Because it's a violation of federal law and you could go to prison!" Trading with the enemy, I can't do it. So they're out there but you can't legally have them, and human nature is human nature. When they tell you that you can't have it, you want it more than ever. So that's what you want. You want your Cuban cigars. I wouldn't mind having a Punch Double Corona now and then.

As to Castro's death meaning the end of the embargo, I don't know. We've still got Raul. He's made overtures. But I don't think our country has Cuba on the mind right now. We should because this whole hemisphere of ours is percolating with newbirth communism with Libya nationalizing all those industries and that nut case Hugo Chavez, and Daniel Ortega has just won election. Communists have taken back over in Nicaragua. Cuba is what it is. Ecuador is split. Mexico is what it is. We did have the good guy win down there but the other guy's pretending that he didn't. But our own hemisphere is percolating here and we ought to pay attention to it. I don't think we're going to. You have to remember, too, that the Cuban exile community in this country is very powerful politically. The first thing, if an embargo is ever lifted before we even get to rum and sugar and tobacco and cigars and that kind of thing, those people are going to want their land back and they're going to be demanding the US government do something about it. It's not going to be, "Oh, Castro's dead, embargo is over, Cuban cigars in the store tomorrow. Be first in line." It isn't going to happen. I'll tell you why.
In addition to everything I've just said, what will happen when the embargo is lifted, let's just say it happens; frankly, I don't look forward to it anytime soon. I've been hearing all my life it's going to end in five years, ten years, when Castro dies. All of these Cuban cigars that you want and everybody wants, the brands, all the Cuban brands have been marketed and sold by people and companies in this US market. They have invested in planting tobacco in the Dominican and Nicaragua, Cameroon and all these places. Shade tobacco is grown in Connecticut, the wrapper leaf for a lot of cigars. They're going to make first dibs on any Cuban tobacco, because they're going to go to the Commerce Department and say, "Hey, we built these brands up. Yeah, the Cubans might have had a part in the Punch and the Cohiba, but they didn't have them in the US. We own those trademarks in the US. You just can't let the Cuban product come in here under the same name competing with us. We're not going to let that happen." And since the Cubans don't make political donations and these guys do, guess who is going to win?

So the cigar manufacturers will probably, and I've had one of them tell me this, they're going to make first dibs on Cuban raw tobacco. They're going to say, "We deserve it first and we will blend it with our own tobacco." They don't want to create another market, a competing market. Not with the same brand names that they have spent all these years during the embargo developing themselves. Now, the state of the Cuban tobacco system is in bad shape anyway. Ever since the Soviets subsidy of $5 billion went away, whenever the Soviet Union crumbled, the Cubans have been asking all of their retailers around the world that sell Cuban cigars to finance the growing of the crop every year because the Cubans just don't have the money. It has fallen apart. They're still producing cigars. Some people say that the cigars coming out of there now are pretty good, but they weren't for awhile after '94 to '96. Regardless, it's going to take some time to rebuild those fields and it's primarily the Vuelta Abajo we're talking about in Pinar del Rio. It's going to take to build them up and while that's going on, all these domestic producers are going to be demanding raw tobacco to make their own cigars blended first rather than sell these competing brands. So it's just not going to be as simple as "embargoes over, you can go get a Cuban cigar tomorrow." It will not happen if the embargo lifts at all. You can't explain why it's on there now. So explaining why it will be lifted is anybody's intellectual exercise.
END TRANSCRIPT


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

There's a BIG difference with the embargo ending and communism falling. THe embargo can end with cuba still being a socailist state. Cuba will be its own sovereign country. (imagine that) So people telling cuba that they demand this or that .... good luck. Sorry, crappy things happen after a revolution, ask the british that fled their huge estates during our revolution ,we should give it back as well as all the land we took from the american indian right ?!

It would not be a bad thing if trademark laws pevented the sale of cuba cigars to america.  

This is just another big pile of crap that we got our selves into and we dont know how to get out of it.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

If the embargo where lifted... Wouldn't we be able to order Cuban cigars from any of the internet retailers that sell them?

Dmntd


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Demented said:


> If the embargo where lifted... Wouldn't we be able to order Cuban cigars from any of the internet retailers that sell them?
> 
> Dmntd


Probably and just think how many internet retailers would pop up overnight, heck you would be able to by the glass top boxes of Cohiba's by the dozens.


----------



## Bankshot1101 (Oct 29, 2006)

Wouldn't that fun of trying to illegally obtain cubans be gone? I mean, im pround of my ISOMs that i snuck past customs even whem they searched my bag. It makes that cigar just that much better that i risk a fine for it. Victory smoke  But then again they were making fun of me and my mom because we were from West Virginia. No damnit! I don't live on a farm! Besides, Ohio has more farm land than West Virginia.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Probably and just think how many internet retailers would pop up overnight...


Don't believe I'd buy from them though.

Dmntd

p.s. Love that _Some people are like slinkies_ line.


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

> Wouldn't that fun of trying to illegally obtain cubans be gone? I mean, im pround of my ISOMs that i snuck past customs even whem they searched my bag. It makes that cigar just that much better that i risk a fine for it.


That's me. Seems like it would take away the challenge of trying to get them.:2


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Did he just say its illegal to have Cubans so he wont smoke them. I guess that doesnt count his intake of thousands of prescription drugs.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Did he just say its illegal to have Cubans so he wont smoke them. I guess that doesnt count his intake of thousands of prescription drugs.


Excuuuseee me... but he is nationally syndicated, of course he says he won't smoke them... that is called not incriminating oneself, but I bet if you offered him a Sublime it would be out of your hands faster than you can say Jack Robinson... or even Jack Baer


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Did he just say its illegal to have Cubans so he wont smoke them. I guess that doesnt count his intake of thousands of prescription drugs.


Leave my avatar alone!!!

I'm sure he smokes boatloads of cubans, but he cant say that.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Excuuuseee me... but he is nationally syndicated, of course he says he won't smoke them... that is called not incriminating oneself, but I bet if you offered him a Sublime it would be out of your hands faster than you can say Jack Robinson... or even Jack Baer


Or OxyContin...


----------



## Terrasco (Nov 26, 2006)

I think that Limbaugh is suggesting that even if the embargo were lifted, the sale of cigars wouldn't be allowed until the trademark issues are settled and that would take years. It has gone on for over 40 years now. He suggests the big NC dogs will buy up the leaf and blend it into their products, the death of the puro. He says the Cuban tobacco industry is faltering and won't be able to survive without this. It is an interesting assumption. 

If the embargo is lifted, no matter what happens to the cigar trade, the tobacco industry will be modernized. Will this change the taste of Cuban tobacco?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

clampdown said:


> Did he just say its illegal to have Cubans so he wont smoke them. I guess that doesnt count his intake of thousands of prescription drugs.


Reoooow! Out come the claws!

Hey look when you have degenerated discs in your back to the point the doctors think it's bone cancer, we'll see if you go drug free. trust me I know people that are in the same situation that he is (both conservative and liberal). Pain is a bitch especially when surgery is not really a remedy.

Anyway, don't sweat it.....I am sure Ted Kennedy could out do him anyday of the week!:bn

ATL


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

Terrasco said:


> I think that Limbaugh is suggesting that even if the embargo were lifted, the sale of cigars wouldn't be allowed until the trademark issues are settled and that would take years. It has gone on for over 40 years now. He suggests the big NC dogs will buy up the leaf and blend it into their products, the death of the puro. He says the Cuban tobacco industry is faltering and won't be able to survive without this. It is an interesting assumption.
> 
> If the embargo is lifted, no matter what happens to the cigar trade, the tobacco industry will be modernized. Will this change the taste of Cuban tobacco?


If this happens, I will NOT be purchasing cigars anymore (unless they are pre post embargo ).


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Reoooow! Out come the claws!
> 
> Hey look when you have degenerated discs in your back to the point the doctors think it's bone cancer, we'll see if you go drug free. trust me I know people that are in the same situation that he is (both conservative and liberal). Pain is a bitch especially when surgery is not really a remedy.
> 
> ...


I never saw my mom or dad who had/have cancer popping thousands of pills while blasting others who commit crimes or do illegal drugs. And please, lets never ever talk about Ted Kennedy again, I nearly lost my dinner.:w :al


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Excuuuseee me... but he is nationally syndicated, of course he says he won't smoke them... that is called not incriminating oneself, but I bet if you offered him a Sublime it would be out of your hands faster than you can say Jack Robinson... or even Jack Baer


Boy Rush sure seems to know alot about Cuban Cigars for someone who won"t smoke em!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

clampdown said:


> I never saw my mom or dad who had/have cancer popping thousands of pills while blasting others who commit crimes or do illegal drugs. And please, lets never ever talk about Ted Kennedy again, I nearly lost my dinner.:w :al


Taking pills to relieve pain is not wrong. If your parents decided not to medicate, I believe that is admirable, but if I had serious back pain (which I have had at one point) I would have medicated too. Especially if I had other people that counted on me to help them make a living. I know many that medicate for pain (one which takes 4 Vicodin and 2 Somas each day to manage) and to them surgery is not an option. For more clarity on Limbaugh's prescription medical history and consumption refer to this article which describes in detail what he was prescribed and on avaergae what was consumed: http://www.newsmax.com/archives/ic/2005/7/6/164515.shtml

Limbaugh committed no crime; allocated to no crime, and on top of that is seeking treatment for his addiction (Which maybe news to you, but happens quite often to those who medicate for pain; especially where I live). Look I hate to break it to you, but prescription medicine is legal and there is nothing I believe he did that warrants anything near a crime. If there was then our douche-bag D.A. (and he is by any measure) would have indicted & prosecuted him.

On Ted Kennedy, I agree let's never speak of him again, but before we do: Make Him Retire!

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> Boy Rush sure seems to know alot about Cuban Cigars for someone who won"t smoke em!


Rush has smoked and does know quite a bit about Cuban Cigars. A past interview in Cigar Aficianado in the 90's he states that he enjoys them.

Here is a quote from CA in the 90's:
_"....But lurking in the back of his mind was Cuba. "I have always been interested in getting the best that I could afford, whatever it is. So I was just dying to taste some of these Cubans. I was reading all about the Cohibas and the Hoyo de Monterrey Double Coronas. And then I went to London last September with the same friend who had the pre-Castro Montecristos.''

Limbaugh stayed at the Connaught Hotel, "and I got up on a Friday morning and walked across the street to Desmond Sautter's. And I was in heaven.'' The store didn't have any Hoyos, he says, "but they had some Punch Double Coronas and Partagas Lusitanias and Montecristo No. 2's. And I tried them. And I don't care what anybody says. I know it's a matter of taste, but as far as I'm concerned, this is something that not even the Communists have been able to screw up. It's the best tobacco in the world. There's no comparison. This is not to put anybody else's down. I've looked into it. I've studied it. It's like Bordeaux grapes. You can try growing them in California, but they're not the same. They've taken Cuban seed to Jamaica and Honduras, but it just isn't the same.''

Limbaugh loves sitting back and relaxing with a cigar. "Of course you have to save the Cuban cigars for special occasions. I like keeping things special in my life. So I do smoke some Honduran Punches now and then. And I still have a box of Ashtons and Partagas No. 10's. But this is a special occasion. Being interviewed by Cigar Aficionado is a special occasion. And this Ramon Allones Gigante is a hit. This is like five Cohiba Robustos rolled into one.'' 
_

Enjoy,

ATL


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

LSUTIGER said:


> If this happens, I will NOT be purchasing cigars anymore (unless they are pre post embargo ).


A new sales angle. :r These are pre post embargo cigars. You can't get them just any where.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Great read, I love listening and reading about what Rush has to say. Very admirable man :u


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Did he just say its illegal to have Cubans so he wont smoke them. I guess that doesnt count his intake of thousands of prescription drugs.


HAHA I love it.


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Interesting read...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think the transition - if it ever happens - would be smoother than stated above,, because ALTADIS owns most of the major Havana brands both in the US and abroad.

Its funny that ALTADIS operates in the US and at the same time another branch of ALTADIS owns 50% of HABANOS SA, go figure how they manage to be in bed with a major Cuban company outside of US and at the same time their US subsidiary slips under the radars of trading with the enemy act!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

ESP said:


> I think the transition - if it ever happens - would be smoother than stated above,, because ALTADIS owns most of the major Havana brands both in the US and abroad.
> 
> Its funny that ALTADIS operates in the US and at the same time another branch of ALTADIS owns 50% of HABANOS SA, go figure how they manage to be in bed with a major Cuban company outside of US and at the same time their US subsidiary slips under the radars of trading with the enemy act!


This is what confuses me about Asda being owned by Walmart... Asda sells quite a few cuban products (cigars, rum and coffee for sure)... so isn't Walmart guilty of the trading with the enemy act too?

Sorry for the threadjack.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> This is what confuses me about Asda being owned by Walmart... Asda sells quite a few cuban products (cigars, rum and coffee for sure)... so isn't Walmart guilty of the trading with the enemy act too?
> 
> Sorry for the threadjack.


Good points from both of you. I think the way that this is gotten around is the fact that both companies are international in scope, ergo making them exempt from the embargo.

ATL


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

So why haven't the US oil companies bought out smaller foreign oil companies in the hope of profiting from Cuba's alleged oil fields?

Sorry for the continuing threadjack.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Great read, I love listening and reading about what Rush has to say. Very admirable man :u


Just like cigars, whose to account for taste? Ones man's piece of crap is another man's pot o' gold.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Limbaugh is obviously pretty ignorant of the facts of the case: not that that has ever stopped him from sharing his views with his audience.

The idea of Cuba selling raw tobacco to Consolidated Dog Rockets USA is just absurd.


----------



## Terrasco (Nov 26, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> So why haven't the US oil companies bought out smaller foreign oil companies in the hope of profiting from Cuba's alleged oil fields?
> 
> Sorry for the continuing threadjack.


I think Hugo has the oil wrapped up.


----------



## awesome1 (Dec 13, 2006)

Altidas already owns 50% of habanos Sa that they purchased a few years ago for about 500 million.. They are also a publically traded company and doing very well yr over year.. They recently also aquired a portion of Jr's I believe and have an option to buy more.. Not sure of the entire deal but with Altidas behind Habanos SA it isnt going to be an easy fight for the US or other foreigns manufacturers to keep thier brand names IMO.. Altidas has more money than mny of them combined and in the end there is no mony being made by anyone while it is tied up in court. 

Also with that influx of cash has come the needed materials such as fertilizer to produce better crops which is why we may be seeing better cigars hitting the markets lately.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Limbaugh is obviously pretty ignorant of the facts of the case: not that that has ever stopped him from sharing his views with his audience.
> 
> The idea of Cuba selling raw tobacco to Consolidated Dog Rockets USA is just absurd.


:tpd: You beat me to it. I think they will continue to jealously guard the integrity of their Cuban tobacco. Rightfully so.

Back into my hole I go .


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

stogie_kanobie_one said:


> :tpd: You beat me to it. I think they will continue to jealously guard the integrity of their Cuban tobacco. Rightfully so.
> 
> Back into my hole I go .


This is provided that the cigar industry stays nationalized, no telling what would happen if they privatized it.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> This is provided that the cigar industry stays nationalized, no telling what would happen if they privatized it.


There is a much bigger profit to be made in the finished product (the cigars) than in the raw material (the tobacco). Cuba already has the industry in place and a huge existing market in every part of the world (with the exception of only the US). There is no incentive at all to sell the good tobacco. Of course, there would probably be a good market for spoiled tobacco, factory floor sweepings, etc, in the US, just so _Consolidated Dog Rockets USA _could claim to be using "Cuban tobacco" in their products.


----------

